# Wonderful Day!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I attended the last assembly of the school year at the school where I have retired from. In total, 5 staff members are retiring this year. The kids gave us a WONDERFUL retirement salute - coming up to the mic and telling each of us how we had impacted them AND siblings over the years PLUS staff doing the same thing. Another teacher that I have known and worked with for almost 30 years gave me such a sincere personal speech by mic that I cried. At the end, all students, staff AND principal danced to the "Happiness" song for us!!! We all felt very honored and appreciated for our years of hard work. And to top it off, 2 of my quilting friends on the staff made me a special, most beautiful, retirement quilt!!!!! What wonderful friends (including students) I have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH! I have to mention one of the cutest and funniest parts of the assembly. Our tech person filmed alot of our little kids at school trying to explain what retirement was...LOL!!! Sometimes the expression on their faces was definately worth a thousand of the words that they never got out!!! LOL


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Most of the time a person never gets to know the impact they have on another's life. Glad to read that you did get the recognition you rightly deserved.... :rock:


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

What a wonderful memory to take with you. Thanks for sharing a positive and uplifting experience. Congratulations to you for your obviously heartfelt desire to mold and shape young lives!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like you have great friends. At my formal retirement gathering, my supposed friends told terribly embarrassing stories (mostly true with some embellishment) and gave me goats.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Gosh RW  I'm SO glad that I don't have YOUR friends! I don't need ANY MORE goats! LOL!
I'm plenty happy with the quilt.


----------

